# GMX auf SPAM-Sperrliste



## Heiko (10 September 2003)

Nach einem Bericht von heise.de befindet sich GMX seit Anfang September auf der Sperrliste von spamcop.net

Bericht auf heise.de:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-10.09.03-000/

Sperreintrag auf spamcop.net:
http://spamcop.net/w3m?action=checkblock&ip=213.165.64.100


----------



## Der Genervte (30 September 2003)

:steinigung: 

Und wann steht AOHell endlich auf der Liste?

Übrigens, mal ne Frage (sorry, fange diesen Treat gerade erst an, bis der Fun mit MP/IN-tele.. endlich weiter geht):

Wie funzt das mit der Sperrliste?
Nehme mal an, man meldet das da (ev. mit Copy der Spam) und wenn genügend Beschwerden da eingetroffen sind, kommt der Provider auf die Liste. Liege ich da richtig?

Falls, ja, und ich schicke meine Spam von AOL-internen Adressen (bin auch bei AOHell) da hin, dann hat AOL n' Prob am Hals und muß nun endlich was unternehmen.

 :vlol: 

Zumal, es sollte für größere Provider kein großes Prob sein, zumindest Massenspams auszufiltern.


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2003)

Die meisten Blacklistanbieter verwenden ein Rating-Verfahren. Je mehr Meldungen von unterschiedlichen Usern kommen, desto eher kommt jemand auf die Liste.
Manche Listenmaintainer lassen die Leute wieder von der Liste runter, wenn über einen festgelegten Zeitraum keine Meldungen mehr kommen, bei anderen muß der Gelistete aktiv werden.


----------



## Der Genervte (1 Oktober 2003)

OK, danke für die Info.
Mal sehen, ob sich hier in AOL n' paar Freiwillige finden. Nervt langsam, das die nicht mal in ihrem eigenen Netz für Ordnung sorgen können.


----------



## DocSnyder (2 Oktober 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> OK, danke für die Info.
> Mal sehen, ob sich hier in AOL n' paar Freiwillige finden. Nervt langsam, das die nicht mal in ihrem eigenen Netz für Ordnung sorgen können.



AOL merkt schon lange nichts mehr. Deswegen kann deren Netzblock 172.128.0.0/10 bedenkenlos in jede Blacklist gesteckt werden. Die offiziellen AOL-Mailrelays stehen außerhalb dieses Netzblocks.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Heiko (2 Oktober 2003)

Oh, die waren Dir sogar ne Merkbefreiung wert?


----------



## DocSnyder (4 Oktober 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, die waren Dir sogar ne Merkbefreiung wert?



Ich hatte noch Erbarmen und eine auf zwei Jahre befristete Merkbefreiung ausgestellt.

AOL ist inzwischen ein im Zusammenhang mit diversen Anti-Spam-Initiativen gern genanntes Beispiel, wie das Abuse-Management eines Großanbieters *nicht* funktioniert. IMHO muss AOL kurz vor dem Abgrund stehen und mit allen Netzblöcken in SPEWS, SBL & Co. gelistet sein, bis sich die Konzernleitung in USA dazu bequemt, das Abuse-Management so zu organisieren, dass es diese Bezeichnung verdient.

Dabei liegt es nicht an den einzelnen Mitarbeitern - diese reagieren nämlich schnell und schaffen das Problem aus der Welt. Nur kommen an [email protected] gerichtete Mails überhaupt nicht bei den zuständigen Abusies an. Und offenbar reichen die Maßnahmen nicht aus, um einen bestimmten Endkundenanschluss (des Spammers) komplett von AOL ausschließen zu können.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Heiko (4 Oktober 2003)

Ich dachte immer, die wollen die Abuse-Mails an [email protected].
Damit hatte ich eigentlich immer recht schnelle und gute Erfahrungen...


----------



## Heiko (8 November 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen kann deren Netzblock 172.128.0.0/10 bedenkenlos in jede Blacklist gesteckt werden. Die offiziellen AOL-Mailrelays stehen außerhalb dieses Netzblocks.


Das mag richtig sein, trifft aber automatisch auch alle, die von AOL aus Webmail nutzen (GMX zum Beispiel). Dort wird nämlich oft ein Received:-Header mit der Adresse des Client eingefügt.


----------



## DocSnyder (8 November 2003)

Wenn authentifizierte User z. B. per Webmail oder Authenticated SMTP Mail schicken, sind die Blacklistings üblicherweise außer Kraft bzw. sollten sein.

Wobei, so wie es aussieht hat es der Spammer nun wirklich hinter sich. Seit zwei oder drei Wochen hat er sich nicht mehr getraut, über einen AOL-Zugang bei mir nach dem Begriff "Gästebuch" zu suchen, geschweige denn die geernteten Adressen zu bespammen.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------

